# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Đầu xuân khởi động dự án cnc mini

## VuongAn

Lâu lâu ngứa tay ngứa chân, ngồi không rãnh rỗi, việc nhỏ không muốn làm, việc lớm làm chả xong, em quyết làm việc nhỡ nhỡ, hi vọng đúng khả năng của mình.
Kế hoạch làm em mini hành trình 20 x 20 x 11 cm, nhưng cái xác thì không mini chút nào 61 x 61 x 68 cm, bằng nhôm profile 3 x 3 inch và 3 x 1.5 inch. Dự tính cân nặng tầm trên 100 kg. Thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn H frame, nhưng mà lại giống máy in 3D, chắc đặt tên em nó là Printer 3D thì hợp lý. :Confused: 
Sau đây một số hình ảnh em đã làm xong, góp vui cùng các bác, mong các bác cho em thêm ý kiến để hoàn thiện em nó:
Trước hết là lắp ghép tạo combo x, sử dụng ray 20, và vitme 1205 chính xác c3, sau khi lắp ghép xong profile, cố định và gia cố thêm epoxy tại các ghép nối, em cho lên máy phay lại vị trí lắp ray và vị trí bắt gối vitme.

----------

cnc365.com.vn, khoa.address, Longphan, ppgas

----------


## VuongAn

Tiếp theo là em y cũng làm tương tự em x, khác là khoảng cách 2 ray được cách xa ra:

----------

Bongmayquathem, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, Fusionvie, khoa.address, Longphan, ppgas, QuyND

----------


## VuongAn

Có X có Y thì phải có Z nữa
Cập nhật em Z kích thước 200 x 300 mm. Sử dụng ray hsr20. Không có block bắt ốc mặt lưng, đành dùng block bắt ốc mặt bên.
Máy nhỏ nên dùng spindle 800w thôi ạ, loại 65 x195 sử dụng 4 vòng bi, thấy chị na nói thế ko biết 4 vòng bi thật hay ko?

----------

Bongmayquathem, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, khoa.address, Longphan, QuyND

----------


## audiophilevn

trông đẹp đấy

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Thanks bác

----------


## Tuấn

Con này xác nặng mà kết cấu không hợp lý nên yếu quá ạ

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Con này xác nặng mà kết cấu không hợp lý nên yếu quá ạ


bác có thể nói rõ giúp em để em chỉnh sửa ạ. thanks bác

----------


## VuongAn

Em up tiếp bộ khung các bác chém hộ em, cần thêm hay bớt gì ạ.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## huyquynhbk

cái trục Z của bác di chuyển ntn nhỉ?e nhìn chưa rõ.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  bác gia cố thêm trục Y nhé. nghe mỏng manh lắm. sau này phay dễ bị rung lắm

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> cái trục Z của bác di chuyển ntn nhỉ?e nhìn chưa rõ.   bác gia cố thêm trục Y nhé. nghe mỏng manh lắm. sau này phay dễ bị rung lắm


Z phải dùng block bắt ốc bên hông bác ạ, còn trục Y thì em có để thêm mấy cái T nút ở đầu để mốt bắt thêm miếng nhôm liên kết chỗ góc vuông bác ạ.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Khung máy thì khá cứng nhưng mà thiết kế kiểu này hơi bất tiện trong việc gá phôi đó ạ. Vướng quá

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

> Khung máy thì khá cứng nhưng mà thiết kế kiểu này hơi bất tiện trong việc gá phôi đó ạ. Vướng quá


em cũng nghĩ vấn đề này rồi bác à. nhưng tính đi tính lại thì làm kiểu này có lợi  thế làm khung bao quanh nữa, vừa chống ồn và chống phôi vương vãi ra nhà, ý định đặt nó trong phòng khách để làm những mẫu nhỏ thôi ạ. tiện cái này thì mất cái khac bác ợ

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Tuấn

> Tiếp theo là em y cũng làm tương tự em x, khác là khoảng cách 2 ray được cách xa ra:





> bác có thể nói rõ giúp em để em chỉnh sửa ạ. thanks bác


Các thanh nhôm khá cứng nhưng bác bắt ốc như thế này lực chịu xoắn ít quá ạ. Mỗi góc 2 con ốc khi thanh nhôm chịu lực vặn nó sẽ tạo lực đòn bẩy bẻ ốc bác ạ



Bác cứ cầm cái khung thử dùng tay cầm 1 góc dơ lên rồi gõ nhẹ cái góc đối diện xuống đất xem. Nó méo ngay ạ. Tương tự bác dẫn 2 chân lên 2 góc của 1 đầu rồi 2 tay vặn 2 góc kia thử thì bác sẽ thấy nó rất yếu.

----------

VuongAn

----------


## VuongAn

Mỗi vị trí khoanh đỏ đều có 2 con ốc để cố định 2 thanh nhôm bắt ray bác ạ, như vậy là tổng có 24 ốc 8 mm để bắt vào 2 thanh nhôm theo nhiều hướng khác nhau

----------


## VuongAn

em update tiếp:
đầu tiên là chỉnh cho X song song với Y theo trục X 
tiếp theo là chỉnh cho X song song với Y theo phương vuông góc với X
 
nói chung là chỉnh cái này khoai và chuối cả nải. chỉnh được bên này vặn ốc, quay qua chỉnh bên kia, lúc quay về ben này đồng hồ lại nhảy, cuối cùng chấp nhận con số sai lệch 0.05 mm giữa 2 bên.

----------


## VuongAn

tiện đây các bác cho em hỏi thêm câu ngoài lề cái là dùng 4 rail 9mm và 8 block, có tốt hơn dùng 2 rail 12mm và 4 block không ạ. dùng theo cách nào sẽ chịu lực và chính xác hơn ạ.
thanks các bác

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Theo e bác nên dùng ray 12 và 4 block

----------

VuongAn

----------

